

Why Women Aren't Funny (2007) - cjdrake
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/features/2007/01/hitchens200701

======
B-Con
Without commenting on the content of the article, I did find myself amused by
this line:

> Please do not pretend not to know what I am talking about.

So many times I will read an article that dares talk about some mildly
sensitive topic and two paragraphs in I can already see the plethora of
idiotic ways the article will be interpreted and mis-construed. It's simply
too hard to cover _all_ your bases in anything less than a thesis and there
seem to be an army of people out there who refuse to take anything written on
the Internet as less than one. When I read comments on such a piece (why, WHY,
do I do that so often?) I'm rarely disappointed.

So many of said comments are blind nit-picking, blatant misconstruing, etc,
and make me want to yell, "you KNOW what the author meant, why are you trying
so hard to PRETEND that you don't?"

Good for him -- and anyone -- for inserting this sort of "you know what I
mean?" disclaimer. In real life this kind of statement is implied in a lot of
casual conversation.

------
manicdee
Scientific research shows women are better at appreciating humour. Vanity Fair
reporter displays gross failure of reading comprehension and in a spectacular
non sequitur asserts that this means women aren't funny.

That article was a joke, right? And only women find it funny?

